# luec eggs



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, to make a long story short. i took my kids to my moms and when i got back I had four lil luec eggs in my hut. So glad i finally got a pair to breed! YAY!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations! You are well on your way to being overwhelmed with tadpoles!

Take care, Richard.


----------



## red91wing (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice! Keep us updated


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks guys and pics and updates will be posted soon. Can't wait for more


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

will have pics of eyes up tomorrow. As for roght now i can see the tiny little bodies of the tads growing. How long will it take for the first morph from egg to tad?


----------



## MidnightFruitPunch92 (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow, Concrats!!! Can't wait till I get my luce next month. Best of Luck.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

frogmanchu said:


> will have pics of eyes up tomorrow. As for roght now i can see the tiny little bodies of the tads growing. How long will it take for the first morph from egg to tad?


Normally around 2 weeks from egg to tad and about 2 months from tad to froglet. It usually takes a little less than a week to start seeing tad bodies in the eggs, without seeing pics I would say that you are a little under half way to hatching.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

okay trying to up load pics now. I can see the bodies of the three of them on top of the yoke. They look like little black stick pens


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

pic of the eggs on tuesday


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats!

My leuc has been calling but as soon as he has the female's attention he stops and goes away. She is *very* fat with eggs. Soon she'll probably tackle him and drag him into the cocohut.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

lol i know how that is. It took 6 months before they bred this time


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

update tads aren't moving today hope they didnt die. they where very active today and then nothing.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't give up on them yet... and DON'T throw them away!
I've found that the tads in eggs can be VERY stubborn little things...when you want them to move, they will refuse. Doesn't matter whether you wiggle them, tap them on the table, drip water on them, etc. (seriously...I've done this in fear they were dead.) Just give them time and keep them damp but not submerged. More likely than not, being this far along, they're fine.

Congrats again!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Wendy. I talk to Lisa and she said the same thing lol. I pushed on the egg case to see and one wiggled. This is my first set so i just want life hahahah


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Once they hatch, raising tads is really fun. I have raised a lot of tads. It is really rewarding to see them morph out. And one thing I have learned, along with Wendy, is not to give up on eggs, in any herp, or tads.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay i wont, will post pics after they hatch


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

one tad to hit the water out of the three eggs. Good news is that they luecs laid three more eg right behind the first ones


----------



## revolution292004 (May 19, 2010)

Mine started to change into tads last night...thought Id share as this is a first for me as well. Good luck!


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

That's really cool. I never could get my Leucs to breed 

Are you going to set up new vivs for the baby frogs? I always assumed people just sell them.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Rev. My pc is down so I can't load photos, but I have one tad out of the first 4. Reason being I didn't remove the died egg. On the plus side I got a clutch of 3 more that are doing well and the tad is growing great. I already have a seeded viv that I'm putting the froglets in. I will be keeping the babies because I'm having to sell the parents. But good luck to us all.


----------

